# Le C++ dans xcode et les GUI



## Tomsurf83 (10 Juillet 2008)

Bonjours, 
Cela fait longtemps que je programme en C++ et je le manipule bien mais seulement mes "programmes" ne s'affiche que dans des consoles et j'aimerais passer à du graphique GUI.
J'ai essayer Qt mais sans résultat si vous pouvez m'indiquez un tutoriel pour créer mes fenêtres tout en C++ et qui s'intègre bien à xcode contrairement à Qt !

Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (10 Juillet 2008)

wxWidget ? 
SDL s'intègre à Xcode mais c'est pas le top pour faire des programmes en mode fenêtré.
Sinon tu peux faire du Cocoa avec de l'Obj-C++ pour interfacer ton code C++ avec les API d'Apple.


----------



## Tomsurf83 (10 Juillet 2008)

Le seul problème c'est que je ne connais pas l' objective-c++ pour l'utiliser avec cocoa. 
Je pense que le C++ s'intègre dans l'objective-C++ mais après je ne serais pas utiliser cela dans cocoa , Un petit tutoriel serait le bienvenue.

Merci


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2008)

es tu obligé d'utiliser xcode.

Tu as Codeblock qui fonctionne très bien sur mac, avec lequel tu peux utiliser SDL ou Qt pour creer des fenêtres facilement.


----------



## ntx (11 Juillet 2008)

Tomsurf83 a dit:


> Le seul problème c'est que je ne connais pas l' objective-c++ pour l'utiliser avec cocoa.


Pour l'Obj-C, si tu connais le C et le C++, cela s'apprend en un après-midi, dixit Apple qui pour une fois n'est pas loin de la vérité. :rateau:
Pour passer de l'Obj-C à l'Obj-C++ : tu renommes tes fichiers .m en .mm, et tu récupères la doc adhoc sur la site d'Apple pour connaître les quelques subtilités pour mixer de l'Obj-C et du C++. C'est assez simple.
Par contre pour Cocoa, c'est plus dur. Mais si tu veux développer des applications pour Mac OSX (ou iPhone) cela reste incontournable.
Un livre : "Cocoa par la pratique"


----------

